# Masuter 4040 z axis upgrade



## david.m.hamilton5 (12 mo ago)

Good morning, I'm looking for advice or input on how to upgrade my masuter 4040. I understand it's a pretty basic level tool but I'm hoping to make an improvement. I have upgraded to a 300w spindle and I'm hoping to figure out a way to eliminate flex in the z axis clamp area. Presently the machine has a hard plastic router clamp that flexes upward even after slowing the x/y feed rate and increasing spindle rpm. My main focus is cutting topographic mountain ranges into various wood types. My question is:
Can I purchase a complete aluminum z axis and plug and play once once homing is dialed in?

Do z axis fees rates vary based on the vertical worm gear or do they share a common thread pattern where movement would be identical?

Ultimately I found a complete z axis with motor clamp and worm gear and various mounting holes, and would like to try it but don't want it to turn into a massive headache! Thanks in advance for any input!

David


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

david.m.hamilton5 said:


> My main focus is cutting topographic mountain ranges into various wood types.
> David


Hi David, this is something that I have always wanted to do, i am impressed! 

wrt upgrading your machine, i will not try to talk you out of it. but, if you are at that point, i personnally would start to consider upgrading to a bigger machine. likely after you got the z axis ugrade, the other areas of your cnc may be weak in comparison... just my 0.02. keep us updated!


----------



## david.m.hamilton5 (12 mo ago)

Thanks Tim! I think I'm still early in the hobby to move on a fresh machine but I can certainly see it in the near future. I do agree that as you get further into more sophisticated materials and programs having a bigger machine would be pretty great. Would love to build one some day when I have more space/time/money (all the things we always want more of!) Thanks again!
David


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcom to the forum, @david.m.hamilton5


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @david.m.hamilton5


----------



## david.m.hamilton5 (12 mo ago)

Thanks James & Ross!


----------



## markbdusted (Dec 26, 2013)

david.m.hamilton5 said:


> Do z axis fees rates vary based on the vertical worm gear or do they share a common thread pattern where movement would be identical?


Yes they do have various ratios. However you can calibrate your steps per mm in your GRBL settings.


----------

